# Closing out Craftsman hybrid saws



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It looks like sears has the granite top on their saws for next year. As a result, the original cast iron top hybrid cabinet saw model 22124 is on clearance for $750. The one at my sears store looked complete, and showed no real signs of abuse. 

I was less than excited about the new saw, the fence does not have the word "Beisemier" on it, but looks like a pretty beefy clone. One of the granite wings had a crack in it, but that could just have been from the guys in the store trying to assemble it without looking at the directions.

I have nothing but good things to say about my saw and fence. The miter gage is a little goofy, but thats an easy fix.

If you see one, I think $750 is a great price.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I believe $750 was the original price of these. My Steel City was probably $50 more.


----------

